# Il fascino della divisa



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Donne su di voi funziona ancora? Un uomo in divisa, catalizza la vostra attenzione solo perché in divisa? 

Su di me no, ma io so cesso a prescindere.


----------



## Lostris (9 Gennaio 2021)

Certo che sì


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che sì


Osti allora quando ti inviterò alla Sagra del Gorgonzola mi presenterò in divisa!


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ho avuto un fidanzato portatore di divisa ed era moooolto coscente del fascino che aveva sulle donne. 
Era un montato. 
Dopo di lui la divisa ha cessato effetti su di me


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zero assoluto....


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ho avuto un fidanzato portatore di divisa ed era moooolto coscente del fascino che aveva sulle donne.
> Era un montato.
> Dopo di lui la divisa ha cessato effetti su di me


Allora quando ti inviterò alla sagra della mortadella di fegato, ti farò cambiare idea presentandomi in divisa!


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Zero assoluto....


Allora quando ti inviterò alla sagra del porcino, mi presenterò in shorts e infradito!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora quando ti inviterò alla sagra del porcino, mi presenterò in shorts e infradito!


Se hai i piedi curati va bene


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ho le unghie dipinte di rosso....


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2021)

Ma quindi parli divisa da cuoco?


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

parlo in che senso?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2021)

La divisa aveva un fascino quando si era pezzenti e la divisa era l’unica possibilità di apparire con un abito fatto bene. 
Poi gli attori fanno figura in divisa, ma pure in maglietta.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La divisa aveva un fascino quando si era pezzenti e la divisa era l’unica possibilità di apparire con un abito fatto bene.
> Poi gli attori fanno figura in divisa, ma pure in maglietta.


Però non hai risposto, hai scritto un articolo di giornale e basta.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Io voglio aggiungere che gli unici che mi piacciono in divisa sono i cadetti della scuola militare teuliè perché sono giovani e ancora pieni di speranze e ci credono in quello che fanno...

Riconfermo che al di là di loro....la divisa per me non ha fascino...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Però non hai risposto, hai scritto un articolo di giornale e basta.


Personalmente rifuggo da militari e simili.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente rifuggo da militari e simili.


E da altri tipi di divise?
Tipo l’autista della 54, quello di stamattina l’era propri un bel umet la ma di una mia amisa.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io voglio aggiungere che gli unici che mi piacciono in divisa sono i cadetti della scuola militare teuliè perché sono giovani e ancora pieni di speranze e ci credono in quello che fanno...
> 
> Riconfermo che al di là di loro....la divisa per me non ha fascino...


Allora confermo le infradito anche se in Gennaio!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Guard


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Allora confermo le infradito anche se in Gennaio!


Guarda basta che hai i porcini!!!


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guard
> 
> Guarda basta che hai i porcini!!!


Si sì ....porcini con una bella cappellona...per fare il risotto!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E da altri tipi di divise?
> Tipo l’autista della 54, quello di stamattina l’era propri un bel umet la ma di una mia amisa.


Quella non è una bella divisa.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella non è una bella divisa.


Il mio sogno da bambino era fare l’autista dell‘atm.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Donne su di voi funziona ancora? Un uomo in divisa, catalizza la vostra attenzione solo perché in divisa?
> 
> Su di me no, ma io so cesso a prescindere.


Nessun effetto su di me.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessun effetto su di me.


Allora quando ti inviterò alla festa del vino di Lu’ Monferrato verrò in ginz!


----------



## oriente70 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Per par condicio Vogliamo parlare delle donne in divisa??


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Se non hanno un fisico della madonna sembrano dei tronchetti della felicità


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per par condicio Vogliamo parlare delle donne in divisa??


Dipende da cosa hanno sotto...


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se non hanno un fisico della madonna sembrano dei tronchetti della felicità


Beh...anche il tronky ha il suo perché....


----------



## patroclo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Da portatore occasionale di divise ammetto che funzionano


----------



## alberto15 (10 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Da portatore occasionale di divise ammetto che funzionano


Si vede che amano la divisa e non quello che ci sta dentro. Denota una personalita' sottomessa a mio avviso. Ma sicuramente mi sbaglio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Da portatore occasionale di divise ammetto che funzionano


In che senso?o si portano o non si portano...
Sei un volontario?o uno scout?


----------



## patroclo (10 Gennaio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si vede che amano la divisa e non quello che ci sta dentro. Denota una personalita' sottomessa a mio avviso. Ma sicuramente mi sbaglio


       ...non capisco perchè sminuisci le donne affascinate e di riflesso anche me dandomi del guscio vuoto. Non penso di aver avuto a che fare con donne così problematiche, e forse qualcosa da dire ce l'ho pure io.

Piace, e piace da sempre. probabilmente qualcuno ha dato una spiegazione psicologica approfondita. Per me è un gioco da travestimento. Tu non li pratichi?


----------



## patroclo (10 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In che senso?o si portano o non si portano...
> Sei un volontario?o uno scout?


Preferisco non specificare troppo. Comunque è una divisa simil militare e la porto per una forma di volontariato


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ...non capisco perchè sminuisci le donne affascinate e di riflesso anche me dandomi del guscio vuoto. Non penso di aver avuto a che fare con donne così problematiche, e forse qualcosa da dire ce l'ho pure io.
> 
> *Piace, e piace da sempre. probabilmente qualcuno ha dato una spiegazione psicologica approfondita.* Per me è un gioco da travestimento. Tu non li pratichi?


Avevo letto da qualche parte che la divisa ispirava e ispira sicurezza e al tempo stesso potere sociale.
Un tempo penso anche rispetto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Gennaio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Avevo letto da qualche parte che la divisa ispirava e ispira sicurezza e al tempo stesso potere sociale.
> Un tempo penso anche rispetto.


Una volta...
Adesso purtroppo si leggono spesso situazioni in cui c è un abuso di potere...
Potrei portare almeno un paio di esempi gravi...capitati in anni differenti in zona..
Ma domani sareste tutti qui da me...


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> Da portatore occasionale di divise ammetto che funzionano


Ecco uno simile a me...anch’io sono un portatore occasionale, diciamo un paio di week end al mese.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> ...non capisco perchè sminuisci le donne affascinate e di riflesso anche me dandomi del guscio vuoto. Non penso di aver avuto a che fare con donne così problematiche, e forse qualcosa da dire ce l'ho pure io.
> 
> Piace, e piace da sempre. probabilmente qualcuno ha dato una spiegazione psicologica approfondita. Per me è un gioco da travestimento. Tu non li pratichi?


Pero un conto è l’uomo in divisa che può avere il suo fascino. Per me lo ha in quanto protagonista del film, nella vita ho la brutta caratteristica di non restare affascinata da un abbigliamento (posso dire sta bene è figo ma non mi muove nulla non conoscendolo)  Un conto è l’uomo che si traveste. Li i miei ormoni si suicidano.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pero un conto è l’uomo in divisa che può avere il suo fascino. Per me lo ha in quanto protagonista del film, nella vita ho la brutta caratteristica di non restare affascinata da un abbigliamento (posso dire sta bene è figo ma non mi muove nulla non conoscendolo)  Un conto è l’uomo che si traveste. Li i miei ormoni si suicidano.


Quindi non mi presenterò con la tuta di latex.....


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una volta...
> Adesso purtroppo si leggono spesso situazioni in cui c è un abuso di potere...
> Potrei portare almeno un paio di esempi gravi...capitati in anni differenti in zona..
> Ma domani sareste tutti qui da me...


E ti dispiacerebbe Molto....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E ti dispiacerebbe Molto....


Beh ho la casa grande...
Metto le birre in frigor


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi non mi presenterò con la tuta di latex.....


Quella poi ancora peggio 
Non amo i travestimenti


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ho la casa grande...
> Metto le birre in frigor


Ottimo, ordino le patatine fritte.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quella poi ancora peggio
> Non amo i travestimenti


Iggnudi subito!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ottimo, ordino le patatine fritte.


Perfetto


----------



## patroclo (11 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pero un conto è l’uomo in divisa che può avere il suo fascino. Per me lo ha in quanto protagonista del film, nella vita ho la brutta caratteristica di non restare affascinata da un abbigliamento (posso dire sta bene è figo ma non mi muove nulla non conoscendolo)  Un conto è l’uomo che si traveste. Li i miei ormoni si suicidano.


vabbè ... ma mica sono i travestimenti da il "vizietto". 
Intendo giochi di ruolo, mettiamola così


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> vabbè ... ma mica sono i travestimenti da il "vizietto".
> Intendo giochi di ruolo, mettiamola così


Avevo intuito e non mi piacciono.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> vabbè ... ma mica sono i travestimenti da il "vizietto".
> Intendo giochi di ruolo, mettiamola così


Facciamo che io ero...


----------



## salmonella (30 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Donne su di voi funziona ancora? Un uomo in divisa, catalizza la vostra attenzione solo perché in divisa?
> 
> Su di me no, ma io so cesso a prescindere.


moltissimo,specie se sotto c'è un elemento di indubbia fattura,sto frequentando un militare straniero da qualche mese e devo dire che mi sciolgo ogni volta che lo vedo,in pratica pendo dalle sue......labbra,non essendo libera la cosa mi eccita e preoccupa allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Aprile 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> moltissimo,specie se sotto c'è un elemento di indubbia fattura,sto frequentando un militare straniero da qualche mese e devo dire che mi sciolgo ogni volta che lo vedo,in pratica pendo dalle sue......labbra,non essendo libera la cosa mi eccita e preoccupa allo stesso tempo.


Fai benone, l’importante e’ godersela.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> moltissimo,specie se sotto c'è un elemento di indubbia fattura,sto frequentando un militare straniero da qualche mese e devo dire che mi sciolgo ogni volta che lo vedo,in pratica pendo dalle sue......labbra,non essendo libera la cosa mi eccita e preoccupa allo stesso tempo.


È l’ufficiale americano vedovo che mi ha contattata su fb?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È l’ufficiale americano vedovo che mi ha contattata su fb?


No quello sono io...col mio terzo profilo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No quello sono io...col mio terzo profilo.


Ecco perché non è venuto all’appuntamento!


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Aprile 2021)

Avevo paura me menassi....


----------



## Ulisse (30 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi non mi presenterò con la tuta di latex.....


Non la.metterei mai. Specialmente quella integrale.
Mi darebbe un senso di soffocamento


----------



## alberto15 (30 Aprile 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> moltissimo,specie se sotto c'è un elemento di indubbia fattura,sto frequentando un militare straniero da qualche mese e devo dire che mi sciolgo ogni volta che lo vedo,in pratica pendo dalle sue......labbra,non essendo libera la cosa mi eccita e preoccupa allo stesso tempo.


Che uniforme ha? Marina? Esercito? Aeronautica? Eh bisogna essere precisi!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Non la.metterei mai. Specialmente quella integrale.
> Mi darebbe un senso di soffocamento


Va beh.. tu sei più claustrofobico  di me ..
Ma ...anche la tuta ... è immettibile


----------



## Ulisse (30 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va beh.. tu sei più claustrofobico di me ..


non mi faccio mancare niente 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma ...anche la tuta ... è immettibile


beh si.
Non la metterei più che altro per l'imbarazzo.
a dirla tutta, non capisco nemmeno cosa possa spingere altri ad usarla. Boh.
Che sensazioni, piacevoli, possa regalare un abbigliamento così attilato che come prima cosa mi fa pensare ad una bella sudata.
Ma non avendo esperienze dirette, posso solo supporre.


----------



## salmonella (1 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Che uniforme ha? Marina? Esercito? Aeronautica? Eh bisogna essere precisi!


E' presso una ambasciata.


----------



## alberto15 (1 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> E' presso una ambasciata.


Di solito Esercito allora!


----------



## salmonella (3 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Di solito Esercito allora!


vero....adoro l'alzabandiera...


----------

